# Just a few of the girls



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so I took the triplets outside today since it was so nice. I will try to post more pictures tomorrow, but here are a couple. They are just too cute and silly!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww so sweet!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

they are so cute and look like they are enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

So cute!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , adorable !!!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys! They are so sweet and silly. Today after getting disbudded they are all about jumping on mom and hanging off of her neck and jumping on hay bales etc! I will try to get more pictures soon for you, but I have a test tomorrow. So there goes the rest of my day


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

They are so cute!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh...how cute are they?

Sweet little babies 
I love their ears!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

super cute, loving the sunshine


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Please, no more cute pics like that. Makes me want to get more Nubs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would love to lay right down with them and snuggle


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh my they are adorable!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Adorable pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------

